# Been out practising with my new camera



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Got a nice new Fuji S5600 last week so wanted to go practise night shots (although i did kerb the alloy on the way in to the multi storey  albeit very lightly, still so annoying considering I've kept them immaculate for so long)

Anyway....a few scenic one's;

















































....and my Polo (also played around with in Photoshop CS2)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool photos


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I got one just before xmas, great bit of kit. What settings did you use?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Some really nice photo's there, the slow shutter speed/trailing lights ones are pretty good.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I used S mode with a shutter speed between 1 and 3 seconds.

Really pleased how they came out.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

dino said:


> I used S mode with a shutter speed between 1 and 3 seconds.
> 
> Really pleased how they came out.


you would be better using manual and having ur shutter about 13" and your f about 11 and see how that works for ya 

like this shot though










even if you did cheat a bit with photoshop


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Jmax said:


> you would be better using manual and having ur shutter about 13" and your f about 11 and see how that works for ya


Thanks for the advice - i'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats the quality of the photos like in 1280x960?, as I take all mine that size as in my eyes it's a bit better.

Just seen the price of the camera and am seriously tempted, especially when it's a very similar spec to ours.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Whats the quality of the photos like in 1280x960?, as I take all mine that size as in my eyes it's a bit better.
> 
> Just seen the price of the camera and am seriously tempted, especially when it's a very similar spec to ours.


Go for it Alex, you won't be disappointed. I paid £136 from Amazon, is it still the same price?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Exotica said:


> Go for it Alex, you won't be disappointed. I paid £136 from Amazon, is it still the same price?


Yeah, I was expecting a couple of hundred quid, but when I saw the price and quality of the photo it tempted me.

I sold a cheapy 5.1 megapixel camera (about £100) for a guy at work and the quaility of the photos was crap compared to her camera (5.1 and 5 times the price).
But as she needs it for work all the time I miss out on it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Even cheaper now

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fuji-FinePi...0?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1173869676&sr=1-6


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Yeah, I was expecting a couple of hundred quid, but when I saw the price and quality of the photo it tempted me.
> 
> I sold a cheapy 5.1 megapixel camera (about £100) for a guy at work and the quaility of the photos was crap compared to her camera (5.1 and 5 times the price).
> But as she needs it for work all the time I miss out on it.


I had a Samsumg 8.1 mp and it doesn't match the pics from the S5600.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Pics are really good quality at higher res.

i paid £125 with free delivery, was with me in 24hrs too (handy their Depot is in MK lol).


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll just have to see how nice Tesco has been to me come payday :lol:


----------



## williamsdirect (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought my s9500 as a refurb direct from the fuji uk website, I can't remember the exact saving, but it allowed me to afford the 9500 instead of the 6500, it only came with a 6 months warranty though....worth a look......cracking camera if you can be bothered to learn how to use it..


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea i have a 9500 and a 5500 and the differance between them is unreal, but the 9500 is only worth it if your going to be taking alot of pics using manual settings and that


----------

